# orchiopexy with hernia repair



## nbrau (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you bill an inguinal hernia repair in conjunction with an orchiopexy (inguinal approach)?  CPT assistant article dated March 2004, states yes you can.  Another CPT assistant article dated June 2008, states that there needs to be a separate incision made for the hernia repair in order to bill it separately, if it is performed through the same incision as the orchiopexy it cannot be billed separately.

Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## mbort (Nov 4, 2008)

Since the CPT code 54640 reads Orchiopexy, inguinal approach, with or without hernia repair , the hernia would not be seperately reportable.  The most recent June 2008 CPT assistant would override the older one as times change 

Hope this helps
Mary


----------



## nbrau (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you


----------

